# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Hidradenitis suppurativa?

## HappyHisu

Vijf jaar geleden ben ik gediagnosticeerd met hidradenitis suppurativa. Inmiddels heb ik een behoorlijk behandeltraject achter de rug, en ben ik ervaringsdeskundige op het gebied van operaties, littekens, langdurige medicatie, bijwerkingen en leven met beperkingen. Maar er is happy met deze ziekte te leven! En dat geluid mis ik wel eens. Ik kan me voorstellen dat andere mensen die deze ziekte hebben dat geluid ook wel eens missen.. Vol trots presenteer ik hier dan ook mijn blog: www.happyhisu.com. Mocht je vragen hebben over deze aandoening en hoe er mee te leven is, let me know. Veel leesplezier!

----------

